# What are you or your kids going to be for HALLOWEEN?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My puppy Mia is going to be a bottle of Heinz Ketchup; she is going to a pet Halloween party on Tuesday...
I suppose I should get busy sewing her costume instead of chatting up the boards.

I miss my kids going out for Halloween...I made them some fantastic costumes over the years.  They won a couple of awards at different contests.  One of my favorites was:  they dressed as Sonny and Cher...I had a tape playing I've Got You Babe on repeat cycle hidden in their pumpkin so as they went door to door the song was playing.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

sjc said:


> I miss my kids going out for Halloween...I made them some fantastic costumes over the years. They won a couple of awards at different contests. One of my favorites was: they dressed as Sonny and Cher...I had a tape playing I've Got You Babe on repeat cycle hidden in their pumpkin so as they went door to door the song was playing.


Cute! 

October is a beautiful month, and Halloween is my favorite holiday. I love getting dressed up. Memorable costumes from parties past: Queen of the Night (vintage black velvet gown and tons of rhinestones), gypsy fortuneteller reading palms and presaging direly, vampire temptress with an Annie Lennox flaming red buzzcut (ah, the 80s!), medieval sorceress...it's always fun putting a look together from all the stuff I've collected over the years.

CK

[I found the coolest pumpkins while grocery shopping last week...they're now decorating my blog.]


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow. Those are really lovely ideas from you! 

i just love halloween and seeing all those lovely costumes. 

Now, i'd start to think for mine too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor Mia.  

And you beat me to this thread, I was going to start it next week!  

I've had a bunch of fun costumes over the years, but now I just make 'em for DD.  Last year's costume still fits just fine, and luckily she's still interested in being the same character...  The Pink Panther.

She insisted that I dress up too last year, and wanted me to somehow incorporate Sweetie Bear, her favorite teddy.  So I wore brown fuzzy sweats, and my Baby Bjorn  (baby carrier, kind of like a backpack but worn in front)  with Sweetie Bear in it, and went as...  Sweetie Bear's Mom.  

The year before that, she was a lion.  For days, we practiced roaring (she was four).  But then as it turned out she didn't roar at anyone, and confided to me later that that was because she really felt bad about scaring people.  

The year before that, she had a store-bought costume  --  a bee  --  and we added a twist by giving her a Brazilian flag to wave, thereby making her a South American Killer Bee.

It's such fun making costumes!  Used to make 'em for a living, but it's waaaay better when it's just for your Kiddo!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> but it's waaaay better when it's just for your Kiddo!


Susan: I'll second that!!

To you parents with young ones: TREASURE this time...It goes by so quickly. Before you know it, you too, will be suffering from empty nest syndrome.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Time is already going by way too fast and my boys are 4.5 and 3 (almost)
My boys are both going ot be Transformers-Bumblebee and Megatron. It was going to be Optimus instead of Megatron, but there were no Optimus costumes in his size.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got one who will help with carnival/fundraiser and one that wants to be a white parakeet (?) with orange cheaks and top not. now to figure out top knot and wings...
sylvia


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I suspect that on Halloween this year, my kid will be drunk...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I suspect that on Halloween this year, my kid will be drunk...


Are you my mother?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

DD is going to be Abby Cadabby (her choice). If it's chilly I think I'm probably going to be A Dark and Stormy Night. If it's a warm night (looking doubtful), I'm going to be Kate from _Lost_.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Halloween is one of my favorite holidays. I am able to wear a Halloween costume at work. Costumes I have made and worn at work include grandmummy (year first grandchild born), improved mummy with sarcophagus, Count Bugula, walking pumpkin plant, scarecrow, robot, Funny Money Jester, Ghost of Projects Past, Black Widow spider, and Professor Pomona Sprout (with silent Mandrake root). I have made most of my costumes relate to work, usually by changing name or images to fit company name or marketing slogans. For example, the Black Widow spider and Count Bugula caught software bugs while the sarcophagus was covered with hieroglyphs of marketing slogans and Halloween spoofs of marketing slogans. The Funny Money Jester is in the What do we look like, anyway? thread. Eventually I will get more photos posted on my Flickr site but rarely find the time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

DD is going to be Tinkerbell... she _loves_ Tink!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

aaawwww.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll have to take a picture of my 15-yr old son in his Whoopie Cushion costume.

The real reason I came over to this thread was to post this really cool idea for you Jack-O-Lantern carvers. File this under "why didn't I think of that?!"... a candle-friendly hatch for your pumpkin. No more singed fingers trying to drop the candle in through the top!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Not a bad idea.  We just use those long fireplace matches instead.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The boy (9-year-old grandson who lives with us) is going to be a Ninja for the second year in a row. He informed me that I should be a witch, since that would fit me really well. I informed him that I already am and I'm considering turning him into a frog.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in Holland where they don't really do the Halloween thing.  So I brought a sparkly Devil's tail, horns and pitchfork.  I'll just go to the office on Friday with them on and act like normal.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't typically get dressed up for Halloween, but this past Saturday I went to a party held by some people from my community theater group. I went for simple and fairly inexpensive: $10 for some old jeans and a t-shirt from Goodwill, liberal use of a pair of scissors and $1 fake blood, and voila - one drive-by-shooting victim costume.

My favorite costume I made was way back in the late 1980's when several of us made Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle costumes out of Papier-mâché.


----------



## LisaB12303 (Feb 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> I'll have to take a picture of my 15-yr old son in his Whoopie Cushion costume.


Ahhh, gotta love teenagers! My 15 y/o was a Whoopie Cushion last year. This year he's upping his game, and going as a Chick magnet.    (Picture teen boy with a big foam board "magnet" around his neck, with little rubber duckies attached to it...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LisaB12303 said:


> Ahhh, gotta love teenagers! My 15 y/o was a Whoopie Cushion last year. This year he's upping his game, and going as a Chick magnet.    (Picture teen boy with a big foam board "magnet" around his neck, with little rubber duckies attached to it...)


Wouldn't that be a duckling magnet?


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

911jason said:


> I'll have to take a picture of my 15-yr old son in his Whoopie Cushion costume.
> 
> The real reason I came over to this thread was to post this really cool idea for you Jack-O-Lantern carvers. File this under "why didn't I think of that?!"... a candle-friendly hatch for your pumpkin. No more singed fingers trying to drop the candle in through the top!


I really wish I had seen this about 5 hours ago. <sigh> what a cool idea. Next year.

I have a ninja, 2 witches, and a 1/2 angel, 1/2 devil. I'll be Malificent, a nun or Pocohontas. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll be Malificent, a nun or Pocohontas. Haven't decided yet.


<wipes tea off keyboard> Looking at your avatar, I have a really hard time imagining you as *any* of those.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol. Thats the fun part about dressing up. Picking things nobody expects.  The nun one is my favorite, but I wore it last year. Not sure if I want to deal with the green make-up for Malifecent and not sure if the kids have absconded with my pocohontas wig. Then again I'm not sure if that costume still fits with all the weight I've gained this year. (darn thyroid) I promise to post pictures. 

While I'm at it, I'll see if I can scan the pictures from the year I was a mattress.... Seriously.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> While I'm at it, I'll see if I can scan the pictures from the year I was a mattress.... Seriously.


Ha! I recall the Halloween a few years ago when someone I know had a mattress strapped to his back. And a large camera on a strap around his neck. He was


Spoiler



an embedded reporter


.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

*@luvmy4brats: * Ignore the heathens *Susan in VA* , I think you'd make a cute Nun.

In Fact™... since you'll have a Ninja and 2 witches and an angel/demon gestalt, dress as a Nun (with a large ruler!), say that your School is part of an International Student Exchange Program, that you have "the exchange students"... and that the angel/demon gestalt is an undeclared major.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Ha! I recall the Halloween a few years ago when someone I know had a mattress strapped to his back. And a large camera on a strap around his neck. He was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


<groan>


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> *@luvmy4brats: * Ignore the heathens *Susan in VA* , I think you'd make a cute Nun.
> 
> In Fact™... since you'll have a Ninja and 2 witches and an angel/demon gestalt, dress as a Nun (with a large ruler!), say that your School is part of an International Student Exchange Program, that you have "the exchange students"... and that the angel/demon gestalt is an undeclared major.


very clever. I just may go with that. Lol!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

What are my kids gonna be? Not home!  

We're seriously loving the empty nest. But my neighborhood has grown up along with my kids, and I do miss having a lot of little ones coming to my door.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm giving this topic a *bump* because I want to see PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My mom made the kids costumes...they are Alice in Wonderland. My son is Tweedle Dum, nephews are Tweedle Dee and Mad Hatter, and niece is Alice. Here is a picture of them at Disneyland in their costumes.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My mom made the kids costumes...they are Alice in Wonderland. My son is Tweedle Dum, nephews are Tweedle Dee and Mad Hatter, and niece is Alice. Here is a picture of them at Disneyland in their costumes.


Wow - EXCELLENT costumes!!!


----------

